
Johns Hopkins coronavirus map changes “Taiwan” to “Taipei and environs” - clubdorothe
https://www.axios.com/johns-hopkins-coronavirus-map-taiwan-china-5c461906-4f1c-42e7-b78e-a4b43f4520ab.html
======
raywu
Gosh I don’t want to politicize this. I just want to applaud that Lauren
Gardner and project team have autonomy to act in this matter, and the
institution is not getting involved.

I tried to have a dialogue with a private institution and a PhD in cartography
on Twitter on this same matter, with regards to an article they posted. They
ignored not just me, but removed other comments on their blog that were
calling their attention to the issue.

------
vikramkr
I find it interesting that they said they would change it back as soon as they
found out about it. That suggests it's not an institutional decision but
rather it's some sort of individual acting, I wonder if they someone else or
just took it upon themselves to change the name to be more in line with what
China would prefer?

~~~
cjbprime
Or I suppose it could even have happened due to an upstream change in some
open source geo library. That would also explain them seeming to be unaware.

------
eukaryote
Reminds me of an excellent malicious compliance on Reddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/MaliciousCompliance/comments/8s58d3...](https://www.reddit.com/r/MaliciousCompliance/comments/8s58d3/diplomatically_compliant/)

~~~
raywu
Thanks for sharing this. The reality distortion has a ripple effect. The
exchange with a private institution I mentioned in another comment on this
post:
[https://twitter.com/raywu/status/1234219329350037506](https://twitter.com/raywu/status/1234219329350037506)

